# Wer war der Playboy-Coverstar 2022?



## Cherubini (24 Dez. 2022)

Wer war Euer persönlicher prominenter Coverstar des deutschen "Playboy" 2022? Wählt Eure Favoritin!


----------



## Dej (24 Dez. 2022)

Nr.1 Katharina Gerhardt 
Nr.2 Yeliz Koc 
Nr.3 Valea Scalabrino 
Nr.4 Lisa Buckwitz 
Nr.5 Janine Flock
Nr.6 Michelle
Nr.7 Hanna Sökeland
Nr.8 Linda Caroline Nobat
Nr.9 Iris Mareike Steen


----------



## JackEJ (25 Dez. 2022)

1. Lisa Buckwitz
2. Valea Scalabrino
3. Yeliz Koc
4. Hanna Sökeland
5. Katharina Gerhardt
6. Linda Nobat
7. Janine Flock
-------------------- (bis hierhin alle: Erwartungen erfüllt oder übertroffen)--------
8. Iris Mareike Steen (Zweitshoot ohne großen Reiz und ohne "Fortschritt", als Frau wäre sie mindestens in den Top-3, als Erstshoot wären die Bilder wohl auf 5 gelandet)
9. Michelle


----------



## capri216 (25 Dez. 2022)

Also es war ja schon wie die Jahre zuvor nichts besonderes dabei. Mind. 2 der Damen hatten ihren 2. Auftritt und selbst ich , der sich den Medien glaube ich ganz gut auskennt, musste eine Großteil der Mädels googeln.

Aber wenn überhaupt hat mir am Besten die* Lisa Buckwitz* gefalllen, wobei die nicht kannte und die Bilder noch Luft nach oben und auf den 2. Platz die andere Sportlerin *Janine Flock*. Da fand ich Bilder auch sehr gelungen.

Die restlichen 7 sind für mich nicht erwähnenswert.


----------



## BVB85 (25 Dez. 2022)

Nr.1 Valea Scalabrino 
Nr.2 Janine Flock 
Nr.3 Hanna Sökeland 
Nr.4 Lisa Buckwitz
Nr.5 Iris Mareike Steen 
Nr.6 Yeliz Koc
Nr.7 Michelle
Nr.8 Linda Caroline Nobat
Nr.9 Katharina Gerhardt


----------



## hoshi21 (31 Dez. 2022)

1. Valea Scalabrino
2. Iris Mareike Steen
3. Michelle
4. Hanna Sökeland
5. Lisa Buckwitz
6. Janine Flock
7. Linda-Caroline Nobat
8. Katharina Gerhardt
9. Yeliz Koc


----------



## Harrison70 (4 Jan. 2023)

1. Valea Scalabrino
2. Iris Mareike Steen
3. Michelle


----------



## Death Row (5 Jan. 2023)

Hanna Sökeland
Janine Flock
Iris Mareike Steen


----------

